# Hello :)



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been a lurker for awhile, but wanted to register and say hello to all of you


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

welcome candadiangirl_1117 to the forum. Thanks


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks!  It's a great board you've got here


----------



## Sanne (Mar 10, 2005)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

